# 70-200mm f2.8L IS II Repair



## Seanlucky (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey there,

I have an EF 70-200mm f2.8L IS II lens that all of a sudden started rattling. Even just moving it around gently, you can hear the rattling, and if I look through the rear of the lens, I can see a ring that's shifting around. My best guess is that it's the IS module that's somehow come loose or something. Just wondering if anyone has had any experience with this, and how serious it is. I generally prefer to send all my repairs into Canon, but if it's as simple as opening the lens and tightening a few screws, then I might consider taking it to a local repair shop.

Thanks in advance,
Sean


----------



## Menace (Aug 8, 2013)

Personally I'd only let Canon or a Canon authorized dealer repair any of my lenses. If you are worried about loosing business then do rent a copy until yours comes back.

Cheers


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 10, 2013)

Menace said:


> Personally I'd only let Canon or a Canon authorized dealer repair any of my lenses.
> Cheers



+1


----------



## rpt (Aug 10, 2013)

Seanlucky said:


> but if it's as simple as opening the lens and tightening a few screws


Sean, It is never _*"simple"*_. Like the rest said, send it to an authorized service center.


----------



## BozillaNZ (Aug 13, 2013)

Did you turned off the camera immediately after using the IS? If that's the case, put the lens on, turn camera on, activate the IS, wait for 5 seconds for it to stop, then turn it off. Will this fix the problem?

IS have a active period, you have to let it settle before you try to turn off camera / remove the lens. All IS lens works this way.

Also it's not as simple as tighten a few screws. This lens is COMPLICATED. Touching the IS group needs a optical re-alignment. It is not a job for the faint-hearted or tool-less guys .


----------



## Digbydriver (Aug 16, 2013)

"a local repair shop"....... just the sound of that is scary. You mean like a place where the guy repairs toasters, too?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 16, 2013)

Seanlucky said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I have an EF 70-200mm f2.8L IS II lens that all of a sudden started rattling. Even just moving it around gently, you can hear the rattling, and if I look through the rear of the lens, I can see a ring that's shifting around. My best guess is that it's the IS module that's somehow come loose or something. Just wondering if anyone has had any experience with this, and how serious it is. I generally prefer to send all my repairs into Canon, but if it's as simple as opening the lens and tightening a few screws, then I might consider taking it to a local repair shop.
> 
> ...


The odds are that your local repair shop will send it to Canon, and the repair will take a month rather than a week. Anytime you disassemble the lens, it should be checked for correct autofocus, and decentering. Local shops don't have the tools, and Canon will not sell them parts.


----------



## stipotle (Aug 16, 2013)

This made me first think of Roger's recent blog post over at lensrentals: http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2013/08/lensrentals-repair-data-2012-2013

It can't be simple: http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/media/2012/09/double.jpg


----------



## WillThompson (Aug 16, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> and Canon will not sell them parts.



Not true in the USA, anyone can order repair parts from the Canon USA parts dept.

I have ordered and recived the front lens element for both the TSE 45mm f2.8 & EF 14mm f2.8 L USM as well as many other strange parts for frankenlens projects.

Will T.


----------



## Marsu42 (Aug 16, 2013)

Seanlucky said:


> I generally prefer to send all my repairs into Canon, but if it's as simple as opening the lens and tightening a few screws, then I might consider taking it to a local repair shop.



There are videos on youtube on how to repair an ef lens, and after looking at these decide for yourself: Can your local repair shop do these and return an adjusted lens, and this matters a lot @f2.8? The answer is most likely "no", you might try something like this with a non-IS cheap prime or maybe kit zoom, but certainly not with a €2000 lens.

Face it, with expensive equipment you're also in for expensive repairs b/c of the short Canon warranty (Tamron: 6 years...).


----------



## CanadianInvestor (Aug 16, 2013)

The lens you have is an assemblage of finely-machined parts and the optical components are nothing but the best. Do not let anyone other than a Canon authorised shop touch it. They'll fix it using OEM parts, give the lens a good once over and return it to you as good as new and provide a warranty, too. I know nothing about your local shop, but with high quality products like this that should last a decade or more, you need to not skimp.

Good luck!


----------



## Northstar (Aug 16, 2013)

Seanlucky said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I have an EF 70-200mm f2.8L IS II lens that all of a sudden started rattling. Even just moving it around gently, you can hear the rattling, and if I look through the rear of the lens, I can see a ring that's shifting around. My best guess is that it's the IS module that's somehow come loose or something. Just wondering if anyone has had any experience with this, and how serious it is. I generally prefer to send all my repairs into Canon, but if it's as simple as opening the lens and tightening a few screws, then I might consider taking it to a local repair shop.
> 
> ...



Send it in to Canon for repair.


----------



## Marsu42 (Aug 16, 2013)

CanadianInvestor said:


> but with high quality products like this that should last a decade or more, you need to not skimp.



How would anyone know how long the current IS system lasts, it's a rather new lens system :-o ... I doubt with daily usage it'll be 10 years w/o any repair, but that's just my personal guess.



CanadianInvestor said:


> and return it to you as good as new and provide a warranty, too.



My experience with a Canon authorized repair shop (in Berlin/Germany) unfortunately is otherwise, and they'll just give a warranty on the parts and if it fails again you have to prove it wasn't your fault... ymmv, but for cheap lenses I'd give it a try in a local repair shop, but certainly not for a premium 70-200/2.8.


----------



## cinema-dslr (Aug 16, 2013)

i agree with BozillaNZ,

It does sound like you pulled the lens of the camera without turning the camera off first."is"doesn't like that .

Just turn off body, put on lens, turn on camera, take a picture with "is "on, turn off camera , remove lens.
Does it still rattle??

I had the same thing with my 100L is and this resolved the problem.


----------

